# Photos - L46 zebra, wild rams, and cardinal tetra.



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

Wild ram - a few are showing really nice color so I thought I would photo them.




























L46 - zebra pleco - wild - and they are amazing... same fish, two different angles



















Finally, my many wild cardinal tetra...


----------



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow that L46 is amazing looking! GBR's are Native to where?

Do you keep the tetra's and the GBR's in the same tank?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow!! That L46 is awesome!! Do you know where I can get one??


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

hmm those wild rams are pretty German variant looking. I would not be sure if they are wild or not, and if they are then someone released them with the wild strain.

Then again i could be wrong lol wild rams are very rarely seen. But amazing shots .


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

Tropicana said:


> hmm those wild rams are pretty German variant looking. I would not be sure if they are wild or not, and if they are then someone released them with the wild strain.
> 
> Then again i could be wrong lol wild rams are very rarely seen. But amazing shots .


They are all come from South America; I can ensure you that.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I think wild rams are pretty common actually, just not imported in Toronto all that much to my knowledge. 

I'm not really sure of what a "german" variant looks like in a ram... If you are referring to the name "German Blue Ram", that is just the common name. It is also known as the "Blue Ram", "Butterfly Ram", "Butterfly Cichlid", or in this case just "wild ram"  . They are still Mikrogeophagus ramirezi, which is what these pictures are of.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Chris,

Do you know where I might be able to get a L46? Yours looks amazing.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

wow great looking zebras Charles. Wish I had some $$ for those.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Are they that expensive gucci??


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Tbird said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Do you know where I might be able to get a L46? Yours looks amazing.


There are a few online suppliers in Canada, Charles being one. Another being Oliver from Montreal's Belowwater. There are also a couple of breeders here in Ontario. One of which being zebrapl3co in Scarborough, the other being moral from London, ON.



Tbird said:


> Are they that expensive gucci??


cost really depends on whether you are looking for adults or juvis (juvis obviously cheaper), wild caught or local bred.

Wild caught usually demands about $250-300 a piece.

But bred juvis are condiferably cheaper. Both zebrapl3co and moral sells their 1.5 inch SL juvis for $150. Oliver sells his (his is from a breeding in the UK) for $165 per or 130 if 6 or more.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info Hitch! I think that will have to be on the back burner for a little bit. LOL


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Tbird said:


> Thanks for the info Hitch! I think that will have to be on the back burner for a little bit. LOL


not a problem, if you are thinking about going into plecos. Get yourself a 20 gal long(able to house about 6 zebras happily), fully mature it (ie cycle for at least 6 weeks). Do *a lot* of researc, get some of the cheaper plecos (if you want, get some of the Hypancistrus genus fish--same genus as the zebras..so you can get use to their feeding, behaviour and what not--fish like L066s, inspectors, L129s, L201s etc), so you can get some practice before jumping into zebras (it would suck to lose a $150 fish due to lack of experience and human error).

with that said, I am not saying a beginner can't successfully keep zebras with the right amount of preparation and knowledge. But practise is always good.

a very good site to get info on plecos, espetially zebras (there are like 5 articles on the zebras along, not to mention all of the forum discussions regarding zebras) is: planetcatfish.com


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hitch said:


> There are a few online suppliers in Canada, Charles being one. Another being Oliver from Montreal's Belowwater. There are also a couple of breeders here in Ontario. One of which being zebrapl3co in Scarborough, the other being moral from London, ON.
> 
> cost really depends on whether you are looking for adults or juvis (juvis obviously cheaper), wild caught or local bred.
> 
> ...


Oliver's prices are in USD though.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Oliver's prices are in USD though.


Ah, true...but I think they are pretty up to par right now aren't they?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

rght now it is 1.05 to 1USD... so yeah near par, but just adding that for future referecne when the CAD tanks again


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Tbird said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Do you know where I might be able to get a L46? Yours looks amazing.


Not mine, I don't keep expensive pleco's! They scare me.

Charles is the man to speak to. Amazing fish, and amazing photography.


----------

